# Best guitarist of all time?



## MrBlack (Dec 23, 2009)

In your opinion.

I gotta say Buckethead
I mean damn, I love his music


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Dec 23, 2009)

Buckethead is phenomenal, but, i can't sit through a whole CD of his stuff, it gets a little grating on the nerves after a little while.

I can't really say who the "best of all time" is, but I love John5, super versatile


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy McKee
Tosin Abasi
Buckethead
Michael Romeo


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 23, 2009)

There are quite a few I could mention, but I think my favorites are Paul Gilbert and Muhammed SuiÃ§mez.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 23, 2009)

frank zappa
robert fripp
django reinhardt


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Fred Durst.

[yt]2MI-_jWAmlE[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 23, 2009)

That Buckethead signature gui-tar







I am feeling that


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That Buckethead signature gui-tar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic win has been achieved


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Jeff Beck, Alex Lifeson, Eddie Van Halen, Duane Allman, Eric Clapton, Peter Townshend, Carlos Santana, Jimmy Page, Angus Young, all those guys are pretty good. If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with Eddie.
And here's why.
[yt]ULEBSxP725w[/yt]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 23, 2009)

Buddy Rich?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 23, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Buddy Rich?



What the fuck do you think is going on here


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cQd5IRwS44&feature=related


edit: how do i embed youtube? D:

edit edit: this also applies to best drummer of all time


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> [yt]5cQd5IRwS44&feature=related[/yt]



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What the fuck do you think is going on here



The Hell?


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> Fixed it for you.



how do i do this, for future reference


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cQd5IRwS44&feature=related
> 
> 
> edit: how do i embed youtube? D:
> ...


[ yt]youtubecode[/yt]


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> [ yt]youtubecode[/yt]



url or embed code?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

I like Hendrix's style man.


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> how do i do this, for future reference



It's (yt) and then the stuff written after "watch?v=", and then (/yt)

Of course replacing the brackets with square ones.

Example: (yt)b7xgXdJ05IY(/yt) (again, square brackets in lieu of round ones)


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's (yt) and then the stuff written after "watch?v=", and then (/yt)
> 
> Of course replacing the brackets with square ones.
> 
> Example: (yt)b7xgXdJ05IY(/yt) (again, square brackets in lieu of round ones)



accidental frown :c


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> url or embed code?


Yknow, you could just try them both.

Y'know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*-wSOHjW3O_E*

See red.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

k back on topic now

Spencer Siem is a beast


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd have to say it's between:

Eddie Van Halen.
Jimi Hendrix.
Brian May.

For the moment anyway, I've forgot the rest. But those are my three top guitarists; right up there XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Ozymandias_ii said:


> I'd have to say it's between:
> 
> Eddie Van Halen.
> Jimi Hendrix.
> Brian May


Three forefathers of modern style I approve.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 23, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The Hell?



Buddy Rich was a drummer

Unless this is some kind of ha-ha joke


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't say who the best is, but my personal favorite is Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Buddy Rich was a drummer
> 
> Unless this is *some kind of ha-ha joke*



I thought it was brilliant...


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 23, 2009)

Thomas
Erak
from The Fall of Troy.


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 23, 2009)

Takeshi Terauchi


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Herman RI!

For serious, though, Its gotta be buckethead.  I mean, have you heard the solo on Jordan?
SKIP TO 1:30
[yt]OTcg9JybEp8[/yt]

god damn O_O

any buckethead song will work equally well.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Herman RI!
> 
> For serious, though, Its gotta be buckethead.  I mean, have you heard the solo on Jordan?
> SKIP TO 1:30
> ...


Not only that but his music has emotion...
I mean electric tears is just....Makes me want to cry....I never cry


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 24, 2009)

OTOMO YOSHIHIDE


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 24, 2009)

Yngwie Malmsteen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft0TmYe7LZs


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft0TmYe7LZs



hes a megadouche, and does not deserve our respect, no matter how good he is.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> OTOMO YOSHIHIDE



I posted that exact video in a guitar thread here a few months ago

The comments seem more restrained whereas on a Derek Bailey video it's just a bunch of  					*...this is complete crap not music im sorry to inform this to you.ï»¿ clapton is music lynyrd skynyrd, jimi hendrix, and so on but not this... * 



lobosabio said:


> Takeshi Terauchi



I really like this one:

Takeshi Terauchi and The Bunnys - Toreador Song from Carmen


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fred Durst.


I was going to post a troll answer, but someone has already beat me to it and far better than I could've dreamed.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was going to post a troll answer, but someone has already beat me to it and far better than I could've dreamed.



and the person who posted it was DEFINITELY NOT the person you would expect.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> and the person who posted it was DEFINITELY NOT the person you would expect.


Sarcasm.  I feed upon it.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 24, 2009)

If by some weird space time thing that jimi hendrix and Eric Clapton fucked and then Eric  Johnson and jimi page fucked. And then those two new babies somehow got together and fucked too. That would probably be the best guitarist ever. Oh and throw Steve vai in there somewhere too. Then it would be the ultimate.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

[yt]d2ftp7Aq7-k[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like Wes Borland, Jona Weinhofen, Munky, Tom Morello, and freakin SYNYSTER GATES!


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like Munky, and freakin SYNYSTER GATES!



no. 



			
				MichaelFoster said:
			
		

> Tom Morello



HELL YES.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 24, 2009)

hide.

RIP dude D:


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 24, 2009)

George Harrison. Period.


----------



## Aden (Dec 24, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> freakin SYNYSTER GATES!



hahahaha

Never stop, sir


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Never stop, sir



I'd rather like popular guitarists then go around being an asshole and complain about people that do. Plus, he looks pretty f****n awesome doin it.


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd say Buckethead, because I can usually find a song by him to match my mood.


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

Stevie Ray Vaughan.  No contest. At all. Ever. Period.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

dude, John 5, holy shit...<3


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

John Petrucci or Dimebag Darrell (RIP).



Aden said:


> Andy McKee
> Tosin Abasi
> Buckethead
> *Michael Romeo*



Forgot about him!  Those three, then.

EDIT: When the fuck is Symphony X releasing their next album, anyway?


----------



## ominipotentgoldfish (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm, there are some greats in the world, but I am gonna have to say John Petrucci.  His technical style is just fantastic, and don't get me started on the speed. 

Other mentions are of course Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, and, oh what the hell, Yngwie Malmsteen even though he's all *sweep arpeggio*.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 26, 2009)

Best guitarist: Tim Miller
Best bassist: Arif Mirabdolbaghi





(protest the hero)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

[yt]7PXZ8AFAiIE[/yt]

In all seriousness, the man _shreds_


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Hendrix!


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 1, 2010)

Adrian Smith, Dave Murray, Or K. K. Downing.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Uh, Vic Wooten, 'cause the bass is a guitar.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Uh, Vic Wooten, 'cause the bass is a guitar.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


>



u mad


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah i mad 

step up or step off


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah i mad
> 
> step up or step off



*shitgetsreal*

[yt]pEyEu-hS0fA[/yt]

Whatever, guitarists. Six strings big whoop.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

psssshhhhahahahahaha

you funny man

look at them honkies getting their "groove" on

[yt]6eTBc7aWBGw[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

lol @ white bassist who isn't Chris Squire or Geddy Lee.

Whatevs though. This thread needs more Buckaroo Banzai.

[yt]bLnPNUbjdzQ[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't post shit from a fucking movie


JESUS


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't post shit from a fucking movie
> 
> 
> JESUS



okai

[yt]D0QKbnCDW94[/yt]

For the record this is both relevant and from a movie. Ry Cooder is the shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

This is me right now

This is me

[yt]K_T3eaxt97E[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> This is me right now
> 
> This is me
> 
> [yt]K_T3eaxt97E[/yt]



nice tits yngwie


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asjr_4rwIEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnKre5B2x5g
Allan Holdsworth in terms of legato. Unmatchable.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asjr_4rwIEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnKre5B2x5g
> Allan Holdsworth in terms of legato. Unmatchable.



I was just watching videos of him tonight

Real swell stuff


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]a4WzTTBgls0[/yt]

look at him go


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asjr_4rwIEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnKre5B2x5g
> Allan Holdsworth in terms of legato. Unmatchable.


I like the song he was playing with the Fat Boy! That's real cool.


Load_Blown said:


> [yt]a4WzTTBgls0[/yt]
> 
> look at him go



He's playing it like it's a banjo. Do you know who that is? I'm thinkin he plays banjo cos of the way he's playing guitar. It's harder than it sounds.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> He's playing it like it's a banjo. Do you know who that is? I'm thinkin he plays banjo cos of the way he's playing guitar. It's harder than it sounds.



It's Mick Barr and I don't think he plays banjo


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

Stawks said:


> okai
> 
> [yt]D0QKbnCDW94[/yt]
> 
> For the record this is both relevant and from a movie. Ry Cooder is the shit.



Oh my god! The last solo from the kid was beautiful.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

best modern guitarist thats actually in a band...id have to say john petrucci of dream theater...the guy has been in the G3 tour more than any person if i remember correctly and he is simply amazing


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 4, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> George Harrison. Period.


 
I like the cut of your jib sir! 



adog said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan. No contest. At all. Ever. Period.


 
I can't believe it took 48 posts before someone said this....


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 4, 2010)

How about Muhammed Suicmez?  He's in a band and pretty much godlike.  The amount of time changes he writes into his songs are staggering, and the solos aren't bad either...  And that's the understatement of the year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60GizSziZQ0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Boa5a6yCneY


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 4, 2010)

[yt]MhcVDNZO6F0[/yt]

Jimmy Page needs more love in this thread.


Oh and modern guitarists owe fealty to the late Link Wray, father of the power chord.


----------



## Korex (Jan 4, 2010)

In my personal opinion i would be 

Zack Wylde..yeah


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 4, 2010)

Power chords are a travesty against music.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

Power chords are awesome and you have no idea what yew are talking about. They are far more manoeuverable and easy to use than full chords, and in the right context, sound better.

Also, this thread is silly for it is impossible to claim one guitarist as 'best of' considering that there are widely different styles. Yew cannot have Randy Rhoads vs. Stevie Ray Vaughan vs. Tommy Emmanuel because they are all amazing but totally different! So boo on yew all.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 4, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Power chords are awesome and you have no idea what yew are talking about. They are far more manoeuverable and easy to use than full chords, and in the right context, sound better.
> 
> Also, this thread is silly for it is impossible to claim one guitarist as 'best of' considering that there are widely different styles. Yew cannot have Randy Rhoads vs. Stevie Ray Vaughan vs. Tommy Emmanuel because they are all amazing but totally different! So boo on yew all.


 
I do know what I'm talking about.  Power chords are like sledgehammers.  They are very easy to use to annihilate any subtleties in chord voicings and voice leading.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

Korex said:


> In my personal opinion i would be
> 
> Zack Wylde..yeah



Yup  I got the Zakk Wylde epiphone like a week ago. Not the white one, the cream one.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I do know what I'm talking about.  Power chords are like sledgehammers.  They are very easy to use to annihilate any subtleties in chord voicings and voice leading.



Because there is absolutely no place in music that one might need to play a perfect fifth now and then amirite

But yeah, power chord abusers should be forced to put down the guitar imo


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I do know what I'm talking about.  Power chords are like sledgehammers.  They are very easy to use to annihilate any subtleties in chord voicings and voice leading.



If you're going to do that then yew aren't much of a guitarist in the first place. It's just like distortion - yew have to make sure yew aren't blowing everything else away in the process of using it.

Edit: I did not see yew post Aden!

What Aden said.


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> If you're going to do that then yew aren't much of a guitarist in the first place. It's just like distortion - yew have to make sure yew aren't blowing everything else away in the process of using it.
> 
> Edit: I did not see yew post Aden!
> 
> What Aden said.


*Yew* are stupid.

(unrelated to what you said, but stop replacing you with "yew", it's fucking stupid)


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

If enough people really want me to I'll stop and whoa wait a moment is that title a Sunn O))) reference?


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

Why yes, yes it is.

I love Sunn O))). <3


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

...

Have you (I'll do it for you then because suddenly you have gone up in my books) ever listened to the Angelic Process?


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I like them a lot. I only recently discovered them, but I really like what I've heard so far.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 5, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I do know what I'm talking about.  Power chords are like sledgehammers.  They are very easy to use to annihilate any subtleties in chord voicings and voice leading.



Some legendary bands give credit to Link Wray.  When used properly, a power chord can be a good sounds.  It's the abusers that should be ashamed.

Moar Led Zep!

[yt]kXNqJx9H75s[/yt]


----------



## goose (Jan 5, 2010)

Al Di Meola


----------



## Stawks (Jan 5, 2010)

I love Tad Kubler, and don't care how many guitar wank videos you people produce. His licks are the best.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 5, 2010)

My top 3:

Jimmy Hendrix. Yeah, I've heard a million times "Oh, that's not so hard, I can do that." You do that... just don't use any equipment made after 1963, though. That's what I thought.

Carlos Santana. The man can make that guitar cry. 

"Dimebag" Darrel Abbot. The man could make that guitar _scream_.

I'm not a guitarist, though, so I can't speak much about technical skill and whatnot, but I AM a music lover, and I can tell when they're playing from the soul.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 5, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> "Dimebag" Darrel Abbot.



Zakk Wylde: the knockoff. Lol jk. They have very different styles, they're just kind of a yin-yang couple. Ya know Zakk Wylde wears black, has blonde hair, and uses a black and white bullseye-design guitar. Dimebag Derrel wears camo, has black hair (and a purple beard), and uses a guitars with like, lighting on them or EXPLOSIONS on them.


----------

